# Faerie Festival



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 4, 2010)

Anyone going? I found this on an Arizona Photog Group... thought it looked fun. I'll most likely be going...:mrgreen:

Official Phoenix Faerie Festival Homepage


----------

